# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  Mr Οδύσσεια 1995 (17 Δεκεμβρίου - Novotel)

## Polyneikos

*Mr Οδύσσεια 1995 (17 Δεκεμβρίου - Novotel)*

Στις 17 Δεκεμβρίου στο Novotel πραγματοποιήθηκε η 11η έκδοση του Mr Oδύσσεια.
Το περιοδικό Superman με εκδότη τον Χρήστο Τσολάκη, που μέσα από αυτό το περιοδικό βγήκαν τα περιοδικά Flexxus και SuperFitness, διοργανωτής του αγώνα .

Νικητές κατηγοριών: 
Juniors - Ιωαννίδης Κώστας
Men BB -68 - Κοντακτσής Τάκης
Men BB -75 - Καπετανάκης Γιώργος
Men BB -85 - Φύτρος Βαγγέλης
Men BB +85 - Γκίνης Γιάννης

*Κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών:  Νικητής ο πολυνίκης του θεσμού Γκίνης Γιαννης , που πήρε το 4ο σερί και σύνολο 5!*
2ος ο Φύτρος Βαγγέλης και τρίτος ο Ιωαννίδης Κώστας 

 
*Γιαννης Γκινης* 




*Βαγγελης Φύτρος*







*Απονομη της κατηγορίας -85 κιλα από τον Σπύρο Μαραγκακη,παλιο πρωταθλητη και ιδιοκτήτη των Xtreme Stores*
*Λατσο Αντρεικο- Βαγγελης Φυτρος - Δημητρης Ζωης*







*Βλασης Μπαγιατης - Μαρια Λάβδα*




*Γιωργος Καπετανακης,νικητης της κατηγορίας -75,τωρινος προεδρος της ΠΕΣΔ*







*Κατηγορία juniors,διακρίνονται ο Στελιος Κτιστάκης και Ιωαννίδης Κώστας,νικητης ο δευτερος*







*Ντινα Μεργιανου* 


**

*Για αλλη μια φορα να ευχαριστησουμε τον Μuscleboss για την διαθεση του φωτογραφικου υλικου,θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες φωτο*

----------


## kaiowas

bravo για το αφιέρωμα Κώστα :03. Thumb up: 

ps Ο Τσουνάκης δεν είναι πρόεδρος στην Πεσδ :01. Unsure: 

*^^Οι απαντησεις μεταφερθηκαν στο τοπικ των Ελληνικων Ομοσπονδιων*

----------


## Muscleboss

Φοβερός αγώνας, φοβεροί αθλητές!  :03. Clap: 
Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο που έκανες να ανεβάσεις τις φώτος!  :08. Toast: 

Παρά τη νίκη και την εντυπωσιακή εμφάνιση του Γκίνη, εγώ από τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες μένω για άλλη μια φορά με ανοιχτό το στόμα για τις δυνατότητες και το επίπεδο του Βαγγέλη Φύτρου και σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως ήταν ο πιο προικισμένος γεννετικά Έλληνας αθλητής του bbing....

MB

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Πολυ καλος ο Βαγγελης ο Φυτρος, θεωρω και εγω οτι ειχε τρομερη γενετικη υποδομη. Νομιζω οτι ειχε κερδισει και ενα παγκοσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ.

----------


## NASSER

> Πολυ καλος ο Βαγγελης ο Φυτρος, θεωρω και εγω οτι ειχε τρομερη γενετικη υποδομη. Νομιζω οτι ειχε κερδισει και ενα παγκοσμιο της ΝΑΒΒΑ.


+1
ειχε κερδισει εναν αγωνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ απλα δεν ξερω ποιας ΝΑΒΒΑ. Ηταν αποστολη τοτε με την Νενα Κουνατιδου.

----------


## seroyjem

καπετανακης the best!!!πολυ καλος ανθρωπος και μεγαλος δασκαλος!!!!
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Βαγγέλης Φύτρος,ένας από τους πιο ταλαντούχους αθλητές του Ελληνικού ΒΒ!Κρίμα που δεν έγιναν κάποια βήματα για να συνεχιστεί η αγωνιστική του πορεία.

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο βαγγέλης άνετα θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν το ήθελε και επαγγελματίας , είχε πολλες συμμετοχές στην ναββα και μια φορα για λίγο έχασε την πρώτη θέση στο παγκόσμιο στο γενικό αν θυμάμε καλα , αλλα όταν τον έβλεπες οφ σίζον δεν φανταζόσουν πώς μπορεί να γίνει στην σκηνή των αγώνων. 

είχε μάζα και ποιότητα και τον βοηθούσε και το υψος του ώστε να δείχνει πιο μπαζωμένος , σ αυτον τον αγώνα πιστεύω έχασε απο τον γκίνη λόγω της φοβερής του γράμμωσης και ποιότητας , αλλα ο βαγγέλης είχε τρομερές δυνατότητες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες ακομα από τους πρωταγωνιστες του αγωνα

*Κατηγορία Τζουνιορς
*
1.Ιωαννιδης Κώστας
2.Κτιστακης Στελιος
3.Σπυριδωνης Α.
4.Ζυγουρας Γ.

----------


## Hercules

παροτι 15 χρονια πριν,πολυ καλα σωματα τα παιδια :03. Clap:

----------


## a.minidis

> 



*Ο Κωστας ο ιωαννιδης,ενα απο τα καλητερα κορμια στο χωρο του bf,και με ενα παγκοσμιο τιτλο αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου(λογο ηλικιας..) στα junior στην ρωμη  σε αγωνα τις ΝΑΒΒΑ!!*

----------


## rorocoleman

MR   ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ  1995

----------


## rorocoleman



----------

